# Calling Victoria Bampton or any



## hoddo (Dec 4, 2007)

Photoshop guru

I have an anomaly with PS2, I haven't upgraded to CS3 yet.

Here's what's happening...

I've built a four layer sharpening action and on each layer an edge mask appears.  Each layer provides progressively more sharpening kept in check with the masks.  

The masks are created by using Calculation involving usually red and green channels then blurred slightly.  The blurred area then has Find Edges run on it and then inverted.  Curves against this channel darkens the darks, to avoid sharpening, and whitens the whites, the edges that do want sharpening.

At the end of the action I group the sharpening layers into a group set at Pass Through 66% opacity.

Prior to the sharpening layers I have a duped layer created set to Overlay mode then a High Pass filter runs prompting the user to choose the amount setting - 3' to 5' range works well.

So when all this is done you end up with an enormous file but a sharpening routine that, on my images at least, works very well.  However, flatten this entire document and it grows in size from the original image size and I can't figure out why?

Example approximate sizes coming up from my Nikon D2''...

DNG file after converting from NEF = 8.5meg

Open in PS this usually jumps to 57.4meg and if I save a flattened file it returns to 57.4

Using my sharpening action and then flattening the file size jumps to 134mb!!  What IS going on here?

If anyone wants a copy let me know and you can have a play just make sure you have enough memory.


----------



## rcannonp (Dec 4, 2007)

Check your channels. You are probably adding new channels with the Calculations command.


----------



## hoddo (Dec 4, 2007)

*RC*

You're a genius thanks...everytime I run Calculations there's a big leap in memory.  Now, how do I apply this calculations mask to a layer then delete the channels mask without it deleting from the layer?

Thanks


----------



## rcannonp (Dec 4, 2007)

hoddo;41'' said:
			
		

> Now, how do I apply this calculations mask to a layer then delete the channels mask without it deleting from the layer?
> 
> Thanks



The channels that are used for layer masks are temporary and will go away when you flatten the files. There is a script somewhere out there that will remove the extra channels created by the Calculations function. If I find it I will post a link. You can also configure the Calculations function to make selections and not create new channels.

This all seems like a convoluted way to sharpen a pic, but if it works for you then OK.


----------



## Denis de Gannes (Dec 4, 2007)

Is this a Lightroom issue?


----------



## rcannonp (Dec 4, 2007)

> *The Lounge* Want to talk about anything other than Lightroom? This is the place to feel free.


This is the Lounge, right?


----------



## Denis de Gannes (Dec 4, 2007)

Apologies.


----------



## rcannonp (Dec 5, 2007)

rcannonp;41'6 said:
			
		

> There is a script somewhere out there that will remove the extra channels created by the Calculations function. If I find it I will post a link.



Here it is.
Adobe - Photoshop Scripts

I seem to remember having to add an x(.jsx) to the end of the extension to get it to work in CS2.


----------



## hoddo (Dec 5, 2007)

*Thnaks*

Cannon,

I read and re-read his suggestion where to put the file, but I can't figure our where that's at - one more help please?


----------



## rcannonp (Dec 5, 2007)

The file path on a Mac is _Applications/Adobe Photoshop CS2/Presets/Scripts_. I would guess that it's similar on a PC. Put the script in that folder and restart Photoshop. If you don't see it in the scripts menu after restarting then add the _x_ to the end(.jsx) and restart. 

After you have the script loaded you can include it at the end of your sharpening action.


----------



## hoddo (Dec 5, 2007)

*Hey*

Hi Cannon,

I just tried extending the action but this time going into one of the channels and deleting the 4 Alpha channels and it works fine.

Once again thank you


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Dec 5, 2007)

Glad to hear you guys got it sorted while I slept!


----------



## hoddo (Dec 6, 2007)

*And so...*

I have an additional question (Cannon if you're reading!)

So, I've created a four stage sharpening routine with various adjustments with each layer, all visible at the end and put into a group.  What I want to try and ask if this is possible, is sharpen the mask once I've create the mask from running Calculations in the channels palette then added to a specific layer as the next step.

Trouble is, when I do this the sharpening doesn't seem to work - should I sharpen the mask when I have applied it to the layer or sharpen the mask whilst it's sitting in Channels?  The mask has white edges and black none edges similar to how LR displays sharpening.

Hope that's clear.

P


----------



## rcannonp (Dec 6, 2007)

It should work either way.

You doing this sharpening routine through an action, correct? Is it an action that you built from scratch, or did you add steps to an existing action? Actions can get particular about layer and channel names and stacking order. If you added steps to an action, it may be looking for things that aren't there or have changed, or the action is operating of the wrong elements. How does it work if you try the process manually?

Also, you aren't leaving any selections active during the process are you? If you still have an active selection and then apply the sharpening, it may not seem to have an effect because it's only operating on the selected area.


----------



## hoddo (Dec 6, 2007)

*Cannon,*

Thank once again for your reply.  If it's ok with you I'll sned a pm with the steps of my action for you to see if I'm doing something wrong...I really ope that's ok with you.  I'll wait for your reply before sending anything.

Cheerio
Paul


----------



## rcannonp (Dec 6, 2007)

That's cool.


----------



## hoddo (Dec 6, 2007)

*Done*

PM sent Cannon


----------

